# Some speculation, please give me advice.



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, humour me for a bit while I think things out...

(You can skip over this part if you really want to, lol)

I'm done with this 10 gallon, I know that much. It seems that any fish I've put in there ends up dying. Furthermore, it's become a pain for me to clean and maintain.

I've had Janus for only a little over a week, but I love him a lot. I haven't been this attached to a betta since I had Renard. 

So that being said, the fact that his tail is not improving is only making me worry more, especially since he is in the 10 gallon. I really want him to get better.

SO, I am going to take down the 10 gallon for now and buy Janus a new home!

This much I have resolved to do. I've also (surprisingly) recieved my mom's approval to do so (despite the fact that I don't live with my parents anymore, I still feel the need to call them to ask how I can spend my extra money so I don't get scolded, LOL).

*Now this is where I need your help.*

As far as tanks go, I fortunately have some gift money that I got from my grandpa last March for New Year's. So I WILL finally be able to buy a proper tank. It'll very likely be a 5 gallon tank, which is currently what his divided section has anyway.

I'm really leaning towards the Marineland Eclipse 5 gal. hex. At Petsmart, because I have a card, it's a bit cheaper than the Minibow, and I just like the design better. The filter seems good, too. But between minibow and Eclipse, which do you prefer and why?

I know there are people who have the Eclipse with their bettas. How is the filter?
And just to double check, would I be able to put some media from my current filter into the filter of the hood? Is there enough room? I don't want to start cycling all over again!

Secondly, a heater. My Marineland Stealth heater is 50 watts, but it hasn't been working lately. But I've had really bad luck with heaters...
So what sort of heater would you suggest for the Eclipse (if I were to get it?) I might just go get another Stealth heater, not sure. :-?

Thirdly, I am going to attempt raising some live plants!
Please give me some advice (or correct the ideas that I have):
-Fluorescent lighting is better 
-I should be looking for a bulb that is 2 watts/gallon (so about 10 watts for a 5 gallon)

I've been thinking of Java fern, Java moss, Dwarf Hairgrass, and Malayan Aqua Fern.

Well, I know the first two are readily available at Big Al's, and I've seen Hairgrass being sold occasionally at Petsmart, but I don't think I've ever seen the Malayan Aqua fern.

I've never liked the way Anubias looks, so I probably won't be trying that out...

Now, most of the plants I've picked are listed as being low/moderate light plants. How long should I be keeping my light on? I was thinking of turning it on in the morning before I leave for school, and turning it off when I get home, but that's about (or a little more than) 10 hours. Isn't that too much? Or is it too little? I have no idea, lol.

I know that Java fern and moss should be tied to something rather than planted, but what sort of bottom substrate would you recommend if I get some plants to plant? The top layer will probably be black gravel (while I love sand more, my fine gravel has become a HUGE pain in the butt to clean!).

Oh, he'll also be getting the moss ball transferred over, though he doesn't care about it at all. 

I think that's it for now. Any comments/suggestions/advice?

Anyway, I hope all goes well for this little project. I'll try to get the tank next Friday, the day my classes end early. And I hope Janus likes his new home and starts to heal! Sorry for the novel, lol!

*So for those who want to skip all that and help me with the questions:*

1. Mini-bow 5 gal or Eclipse 5 gal?
2. How is the filter of the Eclipse? Will I have room in the hood to put my current filter media in to seed the tank?
3. What sort of heater would you recommend for the Eclipse?
4. Is the lighting I'm thinking of appropriate? For moderate/low light plants, how many hours should I keep the light on?
5. Are the plants I've listed good ones?
6. What sort of bottom substrate should I have below my gravel for the plants, if any?


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I can't answer any of the questions above, but I can ask my own question.

if the ten gallon seems to have some unknown problem in it, wouldn't transferring over the filter substrate and maybe the moss ball possibly transfer over the problem also? (I'm thinking along the lines of bacterial/viral/parasitic issues)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Posaune said:


> Well, I can't answer any of the questions above, but I can ask my own question.
> 
> if the ten gallon seems to have some unknown problem in it, wouldn't transferring over the filter substrate and maybe the moss ball possibly transfer over the problem also? (I'm thinking along the lines of bacterial/viral/parasitic issues)


Agreed. I Doubt it's the tank itself that's killing your fish, if anything it's probably something INSIDE the tank.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Posaune said:


> Well, I can't answer any of the questions above, but I can ask my own question.
> 
> if the ten gallon seems to have some unknown problem in it, wouldn't transferring over the filter substrate and maybe the moss ball possibly transfer over the problem also? (I'm thinking along the lines of bacterial/viral/parasitic issues)


That's true. Cycling again will be a bit of a pain, but I've done it before without the aid of plants. I'll probably go to a petstore and see if they're willing to give me something to seed my tank with.

Throwing the moss ball out will be a shame, though. I really like it, even if Janus doesn't. Oh well, I hope they still sell them at the petstore.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

If you are going to take out the gravel, etc. I would bleach the 10 gallon and reuse it. The bleach should kill anything that's in there and in my opinion my 10 gallon is the best tank I've ever bought. But if you're stuck on getting a new tank I would get the Eclipse. I've never owned one but my Mini Bow 5 gave me a constant headache. The filter really wasn't very good and the shape of the tank warped the fish. I also didn't like how it sits on top of the colored plastic, I thought it made it look tacky. The Eclipse tanks look far more neat and would go with any room. I have a 10-20 gallon heater that I use in a 5 gallon, I've had it for years and have never had problems. Not sure what the brand is, but I think it's the only one Walmart sells. Hope this helped and good luck with the new tank!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the opinion. I'm pretty much set on a new tank, because I've always wanted want that came with a hood, lighting, and an integrated filter (none of which my current 10 gal has), like the Eclipse does.

But I won't be throwing the 10 gallon out. I will probably end up using it again later on, so I'll bleach it when I go to see my parents (currently don't have any bleach of my mown).


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay, I get it  Plus tanks are way better looking with lights! I know a couple of the members here have this tank and really enjoy it. Just thought I'd throw out another option. By the way I love your white HM, he's one of my dream fish haha!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks! I love him a lot too, I've always wanted a white HM. 

That was also a good looking tank that I considered, but I haven't found it being sold anywhere around here (I'm not allowed to buy anything online). They sell the wavy 2 gallon and the Aquaview 360, but not the 5 gallon.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I have a 2.5 gallon minibow and it works fine. I originally wanted the eclipse, but I couldn't find any at Petsmart. I use larger sized gravel or rocks. They're a lot easier to clean and not messy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, though I love the way my fine gravel looks, I find that recently I jsut can't get it clean no matter how often I clean it...so I'l be switchiing to gravel, which is easier.

But can anyone recommend a heater? Because I've always had bad luck with them, I don't want to go buy yet another one that won't work in my future Eclipse.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, I was going to suggest the Hawkeye 5 Gallon from walmart too:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium/14660258

But I see your not into buying online. I'll just say I love my Hawkeye tank and Wal-mart has always delivered for me. I've bought from their website many times and never had a problem.

Good luck finding what you like. I hope it will be better for you than the 10 gallon has!

--------------

Heater...

Well, I've so far only had one heater. It is a pre-set and I know some people feel they are not good heaters. But the Tetra brand pre-set (HT10 is the model) has been working wonderfully for me. I used it in my first 2.5 gallon, and now in my 5 gallon. It keeps the temperature steady, right around 78 degrees. I have had cold temps so it has been "tested" so to speak. 

Still, it is up to you and what you prefer. I just wanted to give my personal experience with the Tetra pre-set. I'm sure other people here can suggest other brands including adjustables that are good too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks. I've found that Tetra heaters work well in smaller tanks, like 2 gallons, but haven't worked in anything much bigger. Yours is like this, right?


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess the packaging has changed since that picture was posted online. Mine is the HT10 by Tetra. So far, for me, it has worked in both my 2.5 and 5 gallon tanks. But, that is me.

Someone else here (I think their username is MrVampire) posted they used it in a 10 gallon with success. Though I wouldn't personally want to use it at the max gallon, I would get the larger wattage heater Tetra makes for larger tanks.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd say if you use it for under smaller tanks it should be fine. I have one in my 55 gallon tank and it doesn't do anything. Which is fine, it's for goldfish


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I love that brand of heater


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I use and recommend this 25W heater: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368 it is accurate, adjustable, and has an indicator light. I use Marineland Eclipse nano tanks, and have been quite satisfied with the design. 

The fluorescent lights are strong enough for many live plants, but don't go nuts. Hairgrass probably will not work out for you. If you get a planting substrate or use root tabs in inert substrate, you can have a very nice carpet of lilaeopsis (microswords) this looks a bit like hairgrass but thrives in lower light without CO2 or Excel. It would be a great alternative to hairgrass. I have successfully grown java moss, christmas moss, stargrass, lilaeopsis, java fern, dwarf lily (_Nymphaea stellata_) amazon compacta, and _Rotala rotundifolia_ in my eclipses. The rotala, mosses, lily, and java ferns do best. I definitely recommend those. I supplement with Seachem Flourish Comprehensive and not much else in the little tanks. 

As far as the filter, I chose to opt for a less conventional filter baffle. I removed the bio-wheel and filled the bio-wheel chamber with ceramic filter media and some 50 micron filter pads. The bio-wheel is really just a gimmick to help the dumb people who buy into the idea that you should change your filter cartridge every month. Pfft. It makes much more sense to fill the chamber with more filter media that will help soften the current at the same time.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, so today I went out and bought the Eclipse. I got the Tetra heater, but if it doesn't work, Big Al's is good about exchanging and I'll try something else instead. I also got some gravel, fertilizer tabs by Seachem, and a cute little home made out of a coconut.

I'll go back and get a piece of driftwood, live plants, and probably some more gravel (don't think I bought enough) when I have more money.

I'll be setting it up tomorrow or tonight, if I finish my essay early. So excited! 

Thanks for the advice everyone!

Oh, and is there any way possible that I can clean my moss ball so I can transfer it over? If there really isn't, well, I'd rather toss it than risk Janus' health. But...it's so cute...I've grown kind of attached to it. Maybe I'll just keep it in a bowl or something.

Adastra, how long to you keep your lights on in the tank? I'm still not sure how many hours is sufficient.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a really bad experience with the Hex 5. The filter was slow and after a while it would decrease to almost a drip if the water line went a half inch below the rim and this kept leading to mini cycles. My Marineland 6's were A LOT more forgiving as far as the water line goes (my house sucks water from the tanks like I live in the Sahara). It could be that I just had a bad filter on mine but since I only had the one, I'm not sure. I know the filter flow is 35gph. Also, cramming decor into that hex seems feasible until you try and then it's just frustrating. 

Fill it and run it first, drop the water line a bit and see if it slows to a crawl. Then you can take it back if it does? Hope that helps.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Eh...wish I had known before I went and bought it. Well, I'm going to be setting it up tomorrow night, but I'm not sure if Petsmart will accept a return if it is faulty after i set it up.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe it was just mine! I'm a total grouch about that tank. I missed that you had already bought it when I posted. Those banners in the middle of the threads keep screwing me up. Sorry Jupiter.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah, no worries, I wasn't directing it at you really...

But I'm setting it up right now, you're right-the interior is actually smaller than I expected. The piece of driftwood I bought is way too big for the tank, I'll have to return it. 

On another note, this tank isn't new! :/ I bought it at Petsmart, but the light area has water marks and there's some crusted fish food on the feeding lid. And the manual that should be there to help me with the hood isn't there...

It doesn't come with any filter media, either! This is really frustrating...I JUST took down my 10 gallon tank, but I have to return this 5 gallon. >:/


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

At least you know they take them back.  I did the same thing with the driftwood. The only kind that works is a long Mopani single stick or a flat piece you can lay against the side to make like a little hidey hole.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know for sure if they will! I hope so! I've kept the receipt just in case...

Well, I got the driftwood from Big Al's, and they're pretty good about exchanges. I got a piece of mopani wood, but it's very big and gnarled, so I'll go look for something much smaller and flat instead.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dwarf Hairgrass isnt a beginner plant. And its not about watts per gallon any more. Very inaccurate way of knowing if you have enough light. Get the right color spectrum and if you dont have Co2 at all your going to waste money and kill the plant or if your lucky it will stay alive but not carpet at all. If you want a easy carpet get Minuta Marsilea. Requires really no attention.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Swords are really easy plants too (at least with my experience, mine are just taking off in my ten gallon). I don't have a co2 system, but I do have a plant growing light.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the advice. Swords aren't bad either, but don't they grow to be very big?

Anyway, I bought some Java moss and from looking at it, there seems to be a tiny plant sprout stuck in one of them. Freebie! 

Also, can anyone answer my moss ball question? Whether there's a way to clean it so that it's safe for me to transfer over to the new tank?

Anyway, this weekend my aunt took me to another Petsmart, where I exchanged the tank. So I'll be hopefulyl setting it up tomorrow night. Janus is pretty grumpy in his large cup.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Whoa...That is lame they sold you a used tank...they didn't even bother to clean it beforehand?? wth? 
My first Eclipse didn't have a biowheel when I opened it up from Petco. This all makes me wonder how many returns they get (possibly USED) that they don't clean or mention to a buyer...and then the previous owner's fish bacteria gets on your fish because nobody says to BLEACH a "new" tank. Grrr...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I know! The manager who helped me was pretty surprised too, he said he'd be calling the store to deal with it. But thankfully the new one that I'm currently setting up is actually NEW, lol. It has everything the other one was missing, and it's clean.

I still need to go exchange the driftwood and get some ore live plants. Pictures to come once I finish the set up.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

To answer your question about the swords, they do get big  But I consider that a good thing about them. As far as I can tell they're also very hardy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I was just cleaning out my moss because it had a TON of duckweed and snails in there, but looks what else I found!

There are three of them, all seem to be the same type of plant. Is it Java fern?


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Well, I was just cleaning out my moss because it had a TON of duckweed and snails in there, but looks what else I found!
> 
> There are three of them, all seem to be the same type of plant. Is it Java fern?


It's so small, that it's hard to tell if it's a Java fern right now. Some other plants I can recommend is Anacharis, it's a stem plant which will help cycle your tank faster. It's too bad that you don't like anubias, they're good low light, low tech plants. Crypts are pretty good, too for the first time planted tank. I just finished setting up my own planted tank not too long ago and I did a TON of research on it along with asking an experienced friend of mine.

Also, if you're going to have a planted tank, you'll want a finer substrate or the plants won't do well. If you do choose to use Anacharis and decide to supplement your plants with fertilizer, do not use Flourish Excel. I heard that melts Anacharis as well as Vallisnarias. I just use regular Flourish on my tank.

CO2 isn't absolutely necessary for a successful tank, but it does help. I'm thinking about adding a DIY or very basic CO2 system to my own aquarium. I want to see how well my plants do without it before I go spending more money.

I hope that helped! Make sure you do some research of your own, too!


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, so i didn't read anyone's comments really. It was more of skimming so forgive me if i repeat.

I have the marineland 5 hexagon 5 gallon tank and my betta loves it!!!
I don't use the filer
I use plastic plants
the light and hood are awesome but i got a new aqua-glo bulb which is just a less harsh of a light.
I use a 25 watt heat from petsmart. I don't know what brand. It was mid range price. It works super for the eclipse

Hope this helps


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plus at the time, the eclipse was on sale. Got it from 50$ to 11$ WHAT A STEAL!!!

P.S- I bought my tank last week


----------

